# Pics of Caira's puppies



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Be warned, there will be a lot of pics here!! 
Caira's puppies are just about 10 weeks and are getting sooooo cute! Many thanks to Dian Lynch and Jeanne Haley for making these little pretties possible!









This is McFatty. She is almost a lb bigger than her sister. They both used to be the McFatties but now it's singular. She had her first bath today and did not care for the blow dryer too much, but eventually settled down 









McFatty again









McFatty and her sister (We still call her Spider Monkey because Marina say she looks like a monkey. It's not her name, just what we are calling her, LOL)









The sisters again (Mcfatty is the bigger one)









Spider Monkey (who has not had a bath yet and will get one tomorrow.) Their hair just isn't quite long enough for a topknot, so hence the lack of eyeballs showing.









Spider Monkey stacking on the table (I love her sweet little face!)









and another shot, I couldn't choose which one I liked better so I'm posting both. 

Thanks for looking!!! These girls are getting sooo sassy! I love it! Mom is Caira (Ch. Midis Queen of the Nile) and dad is Cain (Ch. Rijes Special Sugar Cain) Both puppies have their mom and dad's amazing coats. Did I mention I love their coats, LOL? Cos I do.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww they are beautiful!!!! :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awwwww, they are both so pretty. They both have gorgeous faces but little Spider Monkey has a different look and I can't seem to stop looking at her precious little face. Thank you for sharing their pics.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

CUTE!!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What stunning baby girls! So what's in store for them? Show? New homes?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 29 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715531


> Awwwwwww they are beautiful!!!! :wub:[/B]


Oh thank you!! 
QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Jan 29 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715535


> Awwwww, they are both so pretty. They both have gorgeous faces but little Spider Monkey has a different look and I can't seem to stop looking at her precious little face. Thank you for sharing their pics.[/B]


I agree, Spider Monkey has a different type of face - it's very petite. Marina also says she looks like a Hammerhead shark because her eyes are so far apart, LOL. I look forward to seeing how she matures!

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jan 29 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715538


> CUTE!!! :wub:[/B]


oh thank you!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh man these puppy pics are just killing me! They are so cute I just want to pick them up and squeeze them!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Stacy, those girls are just the cutest ever. Are you thinking of keeping one or both of them?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are so adorable! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, too cute, they look sooooooo soft and fluffy :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, what cute little fluffs!!! I am in love with McFatty  :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Ohhhhh :wub: love 'em!


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Little McFatty's face is precious!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I love McFatty! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG, I now have officially have puppy fever! I absolutely melted when I saw those pictures Stacey. I'm in love.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

They are both gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

McFatty and Spider Monkey! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You and Marina come up with the most clever of names, Stacy. They are scrumptious.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Be still my heart~~Wow, McFattie and Spider Monkey! Marina, you can come up with some cute nick names!! I love both of them, each one is just too cute for words!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, they are amazingly adorable!!!!!!!! :wub: :heart: :wub: :heart:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

They are both so cute. I have to confess, I like McFatty the most... She reminds me of my Lexie. Thanks so much for sharing. Ummmmm, now where is that Lois Lane. LOL. You know we can never have too many pictures.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Awwww they are so pretty and precious. :wub:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorgeous pups, Stacy!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous! So, so cute! Are you going to watch them both for show?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow Stacy, they've grown so much!!!

Both girls are so cute, and they look so different. :wub:

I just love them. Thank you so much for sharing. :tender:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I could eat that McFatty with a spoon!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

They are too cute and I agree, their coats are beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 29 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715540


> What stunning baby girls! So what's in store for them? Show? New homes?[/B]


Hopefully they will be shown! Thanks for the nice comments!

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 29 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715543


> Oh man these puppy pics are just killing me! They are so cute I just want to pick them up and squeeze them![/B]


Oh they get kissed _often _ I love this age!

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 29 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715546


> Oh Stacy, those girls are just the cutest ever. Are you thinking of keeping one or both of them?[/B]


I'm not sure what I'm doing with these pups, honestly. And since I'm posting to share the cuteness, I'd rather not mention anything else, LOL. I couldn't resist, the pics just turned out just too darn cute :wub: 

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 29 2009, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715550


> They are so adorable! :wub:[/B]


Thank you!! 

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jan 29 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715552


> OMG, too cute, they look sooooooo soft and fluffy :wub: :wub:[/B]


They have the most awesome coats, I love it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jan 29 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715555


> Aww, what cute little fluffs!!! I am in love with McFatty  :wub:[/B]


I'm partial to McFatty too :wub: She's a kisser, that one!

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Jan 29 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715558


> Ohhhhh :wub: love 'em![/B]


Aww thanks!

QUOTE (Lily'sMom3 @ Jan 29 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715563


> Little McFatty's face is precious!![/B]


Oh thank you!!

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 29 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715566


> OMG! I love McFatty! :heart: :heart: :heart:[/B]


Isn't she is a cutie? I love them both, they are both very pretty little pups. :wub: And attitude? Oh yes.

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jan 29 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715568


> OMG, I now have officially have puppy fever! I absolutely melted when I saw those pictures Stacey. I'm in love.[/B]


aww!! I just lurve puppies so. :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am in love. Thank you so much for posting the pictures! Caira and Cain is a very nice combo. :ThankYou:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

When I get my share of the $900,000,000,000 bailout, I want to buy them both. What beauties!

Samsonsmom


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

OMG they are too cute for words!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Stacy....I want one NOW please!!!!!! I have puppy fever in a major way! 

McFatty reminds me of Benny's baby pics...he was a McFatty puppy too! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

eeek they are too too cute :wub: 

haha mcfatty's name cracks me up!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG how do you get any work done with that kind of cuteness running around??!!! Congratulations, they are both beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those two are beautiful!! :wub: I love them both but I think I might have to come and get Spider Monkey. (can I change her name?) LOL
Loved the pictures and I'm so glad we'll get to watch these babies grow up.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

They are just adorable, Stacy - congratulations on two more Bellarata beauties!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

aww they are beautiful :wub2: i love all pictures of the girls they are so beautiful :wub2:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Stacy, they are both just too precious!!! :wub: How do you stand it!! :smheat:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Stacy, OMG. I love both of those girls.

I tell you what I see, when I look at those beauties...

"Adorable, happy, ALERT, smart.....and yup....OMG....you can see their little Sassyness and you can tell they both are so loved."

Stacy, bless you, they are just priceless :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG they are both GORGEOUS. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:smheat: :wub: ok so which one's mine!? B)


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Gorgeous! I'm in love with them both! :wub:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

How precious! I want to squeeze them and take them home, ok? LOL! Too cute :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhhh, thanks Stacy. Seeing puppies makes me feel happy....I think I need a puppy. Those two are just precious - you done good!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... adorable... :wub: I think showing us these pics makes everyone want to get a new puppy!!!! :wub2:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

They are soooo precious! How is Lois with them?


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG they are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: They look beautiful!! Love their faces, what great pigment etc!! Beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- I love them both, but right now I would be leaning toward Spider Monkey as the show stopper. Not because of size, but because I love her head. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And please tell Marina that I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo proud of her accomplishments in Jr. Showmanship. It's so competitive in JS -- much more than in the regular ring most of the time. She's doing AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!! 

:good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: 

Robyn


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: so cute and huggable :hugging:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, I cannot believe they're almost 10 weeks old!! Time sure does fly... 

They are way too cute and fluffy. :wub: :wub: :wub: McFatty looks like a

stuffed bear. :wub: Spider Monkey is a little doll. I love her face. :wub: I

hope you'll post pics of her after her bath today (hint, hint). :innocent: I just

love seeing your babies!! Please post pics of them more often!  

I hope they both turn out to be show quality. :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Just adorable! They are both gorgeous.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 29 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715573


> McFatty and Spider Monkey! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You and Marina come up with the most clever of names, Stacy. They are scrumptious.[/B]


Marina usually comes up with them and they usually name themselves!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 29 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715595


> Be still my heart~~Wow, McFattie and Spider Monkey! Marina, you can come up with some cute nick names!! I love both of them, each one is just too cute for words!!!!![/B]


Oh thank you!! I adore them both :wub: 

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 29 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715596


> Ohhhhh, they are amazingly adorable!!!!!!!! :wub: :heart: :wub: :heart:[/B]


Thank you!! They are soo much fun to watch running, they always think they are so tough!

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 29 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715600


> They are both so cute. I have to confess, I like McFatty the most... She reminds me of my Lexie. Thanks so much for sharing. Ummmmm, now where is that Lois Lane. LOL. You know we can never have too many pictures.[/B]


Yes, Mcfattie definitely has a more serious look to her than her sis! And don't worry, I'm showing Lois in her first 'show' tomorrow, and I'm sure I'll hve more pics than you want to see! She is showing in a puppy match, which should be uh, interesting, LOL>

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 29 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715605


> Awwww they are so pretty and precious. :wub:[/B]


Thank you!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 29 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715635


> They are gorgeous! So, so cute! Are you going to watch them both for show?[/B]


I'm not sure yet, I'm watching the bite on one of them. Oh I entered the San Jose show, you live in SJ, right?

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 29 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715641


> Wow Stacy, they've grown so much!!!
> 
> Both girls are so cute, and they look so different. :wub:
> 
> I just love them. Thank you so much for sharing. :tender:[/B]


They have grown, haven't they? They won't fit in the palm of your hand now, LOL. Now, they would nip your hand and run away, LOL. Actually, they aren't as nippy as lois, must be that only child syndrome. I thought I'd never see the day though - Lois runs away from *them* :smrofl: And they chase after her and the look on her face, like she is trying to say 'hey, I'm supposed to be the obnoxious one here!"

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 29 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715642


> I could eat that McFatty with a spoon![/B]


 I just love her, she's getting prettier and prettier by the day. She's been marina's favorite from the start.

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 29 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715650


> They are too cute and I agree, their coats are beautiful!! :wub:[/B]


Thank you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautuful Babies Stacy. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 29 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715669


> Oh I am in love. Thank you so much for posting the pictures! Caira and Cain is a very nice combo. :ThankYou:[/B]


It is a nice combo, isn't it? I am very happy with how these pups turned out!

QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Jan 29 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715677


> When I get my share of the $900,000,000,000 bailout, I want to buy them both. What beauties!
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]


 LOL!

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jan 29 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715682


> OMG they are too cute for words![/B]


Oh thank you!!!!

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 29 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715683


> OMG Stacy....I want one NOW please!!!!!! I have puppy fever in a major way!
> 
> McFatty reminds me of Benny's baby pics...he was a McFatty puppy too! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Wow, that's a compliment! :wub: 

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jan 29 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715689


> eeek they are too too cute :wub:
> 
> haha mcfatty's name cracks me up![/B]


Well, she resembles that remark, you know!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 29 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715703


> OMG how do you get any work done with that kind of cuteness running around??!!! Congratulations, they are both beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


It's difficult, believe me! Esp since i have moving boxes everywhere! Too mcuh stuff for them to get into!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

They are adorable! I'm sure they'll have their trademark long-flowing coats in no time.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Darn! The show isn't even all that far from me! I live in the Sacramento area so it would be about 2 hours from me. If I didn't have my nephew this weekend, I would go!


----------

